# dead apple snail



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

the fishtank at work has two white apple snails. i found one dead the other day. i dont know if it was from disease or not since i found it after a weekend and it had been eaten pretty much. the other fish and snail seem to be doing well so i am keeping a close eye on them though.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are your fish pretty hardy? A dead snail corpes is very toxic


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No more toxic than a dead fish corpse. Just remove the snail.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i removed it. i dont know if they are hardy or not. i just started taking care of them a month ago, but when i got into the room, the tank had tons of algea in it (so bad the walls of the tank down in the rocks was solid dark green) and the water was dirty. the filter hadn't been changed in about six months. so i got it all cleaned out and taken care of. the water is clean now. but the woman who was taking care of them thought that they didn't need water changes ever. sooo...they must be pretty tough to live in that dirty water and still be healthy. there are about three or four neon tetras, two fish i dont know what they are, an angel fish, a snail (there were two), and a clam?? but i dont know if the clam is alive or dead. i cannot tell. it is strange. i dont know anything about any of those fish. just bettas and some stuff about snails. so i guess i am going to find out since the tank has been left to me.


----------

